# 10-60-10 for veg.



## E-Athlete (Aug 1, 2005)

WOuld that be bad for a 2 week old plant?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 1, 2005)

you need something high in (N) like 20-20-20 or something


----------



## Hick (Aug 1, 2005)

"10-60-10"..Do I smell Miracle Grow??
E-- 2 week old plants may or may not 'need' a bit of added food, depending on the medium. Those numbers are from a potent chemical fertilizer that may be too strong for younguns. Most chem ferts with similar numbers(MG) have no magnesium, which is vital micro0nutrient for MJ. 
bizzy pointed out another flaw in that choice of ferts. It is a "flowering" fertilizer, high in Potasium, not suitable for a "vegging" food. _If_ I were forced to use it, I would dilute the recommended dosage by _at least_ 50%. 
   My suggestion woould be o get out of Wal-mart and/or Home Depot, and find a nursery or garden shop that sells some decent organic fertilizers. Worm castings are excellent either as an ammendment for vegging, or to use as a tea for vegging, with all the macro and micro nutrients tht you need. Bat guanos are another good choice. 2 different kinds available, one is hi in N for veg and the other is a hi P, for flowering. Much less chance of "over doing" it with organics, too. They are far far more forgiving than chem ferts.


----------

